# Come on Lance



## Guest (May 21, 2010)

Lance whats up with leaving the race? Your team mate had nasty road rash and continued, and you left because you had a cut on your face. I dont get it, you can finish a race with flat tires but cant finish a race because your face was bleeding.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

wow, thats a giant hunk of bait for this trolling post.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

^ Probably right that this is a trolling post. But...I don't think any of us can know what sort of pain he was in and beyond that, if his eye was swollen shut that is just plain dangerous for him and others to continue. Can you imagine trying to sit in the peloton and keep your line with one eye closed?

And beyond this, I don't think any of us have much of an idea of what professional athletes, in any sport, go through in terms of pain, suffering, and fortitude. I'm not going to sit here and question his decision one bit.


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

Besides the fact that he thought his elbow was broke...


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*I feel like*

somebody's yanking my crank.


----------



## MichaelW (Mar 17, 2008)

yank my crank said:


> Lance whats up with leaving the race? Your team mate had nasty road rash and continued, and you left because you had a cut on your face. I dont get it, you can finish a race with flat tires but cant finish a race because your face was bleeding.



Dude really?
 
He was pulled, he did not quit. The race ref made the call for him to withdraw form the race. 

Have you ever ridden with one eye closed? If not try, it sucks!ut:


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

and he had other things on his mind.... 














.... like the floor plans of his future house in Aspin.........







... and what the cost of land is in Aspin right now.....


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

Where's Aspin?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

bmxhacksaw said:


> Where's Aspin?


California.........beautiful.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

one pass before the Tourmalet! ... and far, far away from Aspen!! I hear the cost of land is quite high there as well -- more stuff for Lance to have on his mind. Land is really expensive!!


----------



## adimiro (Jun 28, 2007)

Aspen, CO...there, spelling gurus happy?

I watched the now pulled off video and it was Lance who wanted out and quit. Even JB asked him to ride a little more and then re-evaluate. He was not forced out by anyone.


----------



## Kaleo (Jun 15, 2008)

It's hard to understand detractors... first off it wasn't his face or eye that was bothering him. He got back on tried to get back on, but because his elbow was so bad he couldn't put pressure on it, meaning he could get out of the saddle. What do you think he's out for a Sunday ride? Why would one of the highest paid professionals put himself through what could be a very damaging injury that could jeopardize his chances in July?

It's amazing how many people are second guessing him and speculating this and that... and really haven't got a clue... how do you know how he was feeling, so you just assume he faking it cause he has other problems? WTF, grow up people.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

*col d'aspin*

Where the the price of Land is so high it can come around and kick you in the azzz

;-)


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

Kaleo said:


> what could be a very damaging injury that could jeopardize his chances in July?


really? an injury that could jeopardize his chances in July....<i>really?????</i> That's probably the least of things that might harm his chances in July


----------



## Kaleo (Jun 15, 2008)

philippec said:


> really? an injury that could jeopardize his chances in July....<i>really?????</i> That's probably the least of things that might harm his chances in July


True, so why add more wood to fire? At least he's competing... let's see who else has won 7 tours, taken three years off and comeback to compete at the highest level? Um gee one comes to mind...


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

He can kiss any Tour chances goodbye now, he already didn't have much, now he'll be even further back in his preparation... The crash is indeed convenient and timing suspect, but it's a real crash... I think it sucks, I would have prefered to see him get spanked by Contador, Schleck and Evans while being at his 100%, now he has excuses...


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*Last year*

He broke his collarbone at the Giro, and still was competitive, though not at Contador's level.

This time, nothing is broken.

It still sucks, and he seems behind schedule, but, just sayin'...



Dan Gerous said:


> He can kiss any Tour chances goodbye now, he already didn't have much, now he'll be even further back in his preparation... The crash is indeed convenient and timing suspect, but it's a real crash... I think it sucks, I would have prefered to see him get spanked by Contador, Schleck and Evans while being at his 100%, now he has excuses...


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Yes but the fanboys who were all predicting he would win last year were quick to use the collarbone as an excuse for being beaten... 3rd was not bad but it's only going downhill IMO.

I don't think his problem is this crash and the resulting injuries, it's the lack of racing so far this year. This abandon just cuts some racing time yet again.


----------



## PaleAleYum (Jan 12, 2006)

bmxhacksaw said:


> Where's Aspin?



That's what you take to get rid of a headache, right?


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

Kaleo said:


> True, so why add more wood to fire? At least he's competing... let's see who else has won 7 tours, taken three years off and comeback to compete at the highest level? Um gee one comes to mind...


I agree, taking three years off is quite the accomplishment.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*agreed,*

But then in his Tour-winning years he didn't really race much in May, either -- fans would say he trains specifically, cynics would say he does something ELSE.

We'll see how well the self-professed "old man" is going come july



Dan Gerous said:


> Yes but the fanboys who were all predicting he would win last year were quick to use the collarbone as an excuse for being beaten... 3rd was not bad but it's only going downhill IMO.
> 
> I don't think his problem is this crash and the resulting injuries, it's the lack of racing so far this year. This abandon just cuts some racing time yet again.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

come on, argy. you know he broke it way before. he had other issues at the giro. like complaining about the course, roads, traintracks, and cliffs. granted, some of these complaints were founded, but he spearheaded a stoppage of the race that didnt really help his view as a patron.



Argentius said:


> He broke his collarbone at the Giro, and still was competitive, though not at Contador's level.
> 
> This time, nothing is broken.
> 
> It still sucks, and he seems behind schedule, but, just sayin'...


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

rogger said:


> I agree, taking three years off is quite the accomplishment.


tee hee.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*yeah*

But what do you want me to do, call him a big whiny baby?

And, yeah, he actually broke the collarbone at ... sarthe? Pais Vasco? I don't remember.



weltyed said:


> come on, argy. you know he broke it way before. he had other issues at the giro. like complaining about the course, roads, traintracks, and cliffs. granted, some of these complaints were founded, but he spearheaded a stoppage of the race that didnt really help his view as a patron.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

spade2you said:


> California


Great country!


----------



## Kaleo (Jun 15, 2008)

Geeze the it's amazing the old geezer even got on the podium at last year's tour? Man you guys are brutal... wonder who's feeding him kryptonite, what the hell's wrong with him, can't race any more. You all enjoy watching a winner, loose so you can say he's fallible. Maybe it makes you feel better about yourself...


----------



## Geoffersonspin (Feb 12, 2010)

Seriously, Lance is such a natch. What a weakling. What has that guy ever done to prove that he's tough? It's not like he beat life threatening cancer and then came out and won 7 Tour de France's. And then he had the audacity to setup a foundation that has raised millions of dollars for cancer research and assistance to patients. Yeah, that guy is a wiener and a jerkoff. Oh wait....


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

Kaleo said:


> Geeze the it's amazing the old geezer even got on the podium at last year's tour? Man you guys are brutal... wonder who's feeding him kryptonite, what the hell's wrong with him, can't race any more. You all enjoy watching a winner, loose so you can say he's fallible. Maybe it makes you feel better about yourself...


I would have liked to see how he would have fared in this year's Giro, or contending any Giro.


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

Geoffersonspin said:


> Seriously, Lance is such a natch. What a weakling. What has that guy ever done to prove that he's tough? It's not like he beat life threatening cancer and then came out and won 7 Tour de France's. And then he had the audacity to setup a foundation that has raised millions of dollars for cancer research and assistance to patients. Yeah, that guy is a wiener and a jerkoff. Oh wait....


Oh yeah, I forgot. He stared cancer in the eye until it gave up and went away and the doctors wre just busying themselves buying cheap plastic yellow bracelets.


----------



## adimiro (Jun 28, 2007)

I for one, was a huge Lance fan...until he decided to come back to racing under the pretense of raising cancer awareness, etc. Could have focused alot more on cancer research/awareness without the additional burden of racing at the pro level.

Then, his completely egocentric and unsportmanship behavior to undermine Contador's earned right to be the Astana leader (and favored winner) of the 2009 T de F.

Even this TOC fiasco has clearly compromised his supporting role in defending Levi L. chances as defending champ.

His behavior has clearly shown that unless he is the team leader, he doesn;t know how to be a supporting team-mate.

Don't wish ill on anyone, but for Lance...it's only about Lance.


----------



## Geoffersonspin (Feb 12, 2010)

adimiro said:


> I for one, was a huge Lance fan...until he decided to come back to racing under the pretense of raising cancer awareness, etc. Could have focused alot more on cancer research/awareness without the additional burden of racing at the pro level.
> 
> Don't wish ill on anyone, but for Lance...it's only about Lance.


You do realize the Livestrong Foundation has raised over $325 million for their mission, right? And that's only since 1997.

To give some perspective, the American Cancer Society has put about $3 billion into research since 1946. The Leukemia & Lymphoma Society has put about $680 million into cancer research since 1954. All in all, I think Lance has done a pretty damn stellar job of marketing Livestrong through his cycling.


----------



## Geoffersonspin (Feb 12, 2010)

rogger said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot. He stared cancer in the eye until it gave up and went away and the doctors wre just busying themselves buying cheap plastic yellow bracelets.


Until you, or a loved one, has faced something like he faced, I would urge you to not take lightly the difficulty of his particular situation. Nobody said he didn't have amazing doctors. But in no way does that detract from the personal battle you have to go through when you are the one staring death in the face.


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

Geoffersonspin said:


> You do realize the Livestrong Foundation has raised over $325 million for their mission, right? And that's only since 1997.
> 
> To give some perspective, the American Cancer Society has put about $3 billion into research since 1946. The Leukemia & Lymphoma Society has put about $680 million into cancer research since 1954. All in all, I think Lance has done a pretty damn stellar job of marketing Livestrong through his cycling.


And how many people has the American Cancer Society dissapointed with the message that you can beat cancer through positive thinking versus LA and his Livestrong vehicle? You have one thing right, there's some stellar marketing going on here but have you ever wondered what's the purpose of it all?

Nitpicking: Are those since 1946, 1954 figures corrected for inflation?


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

Geoffersonspin said:


> You do realize the Livestrong Foundation has raised over $325 million for their mission, right? And that's only since 1997.
> 
> To give some perspective, the American Cancer Society has put about $3 billion into research since 1946. The Leukemia & Lymphoma Society has put about $680 million into cancer research since 1954. All in all, I think Lance has done a pretty damn stellar job of marketing Livestrong through his cycling.


A quick google tells me this is spin of the worst kind, or even outright falsehoods. Care to back up those figures, and put them in their proper context?

For example, the ACS spent 759 million on its programs last year. Not sure how much was research versus other endeavors, but the LAF spends a surprisingly low amount of it's money on research, much less than many similar charities.


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

Geoffersonspin said:


> Until you, or a loved one, has faced something like he faced, I would urge you to not take lightly the difficulty of his particular situation. Nobody said he didn't have amazing doctors. But in no way does that detract from the personal battle you have to go through when you are the one staring death in the face.


I don't doubt that there is a personal battle, just that it has no causative relationship on the outcome of the disease.


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

Geoffersonspin said:


> Until you, or a loved one, has faced something like he faced, I would urge you to not take lightly the difficulty of his particular situation. Nobody said he didn't have amazing doctors. But in no way does that detract from the personal battle you have to go through when you are the one staring death in the face.


You make quite the assumption that it hasn't come close. A friend of mine died from leukemia some two and a half years ago leaving a wife and two very young children after a five year battle. Maybe he wasn't thinking positive enough?


----------



## Geoffersonspin (Feb 12, 2010)

SilasCL said:


> A quick google tells me this is spin of the worst kind, or even outright falsehoods. Care to back up those figures, and put them in their proper context?
> 
> For example, the ACS spent 759 million on its programs last year. Not sure how much was research versus other endeavors, but the LAF spends a surprisingly low amount of it's money on research, much less than many similar charities.


http://www.cancer.org/docroot/AA/content/AA_1_2_ACS_Fact_Sheet.asp

http://www.leukemia-lymphoma.org/all_page?item_id=4414


http://www.livestrong.org/What-We-Do/Our-Approach/Where-the-Money-Goes

http://www.livestrong.org/What-We-Do/Our-Actions/Programs-Partnerships


100% of the Livestrong Foundation does not go to research. It's like that for everybody. 81% of the money they raise goes to their programs. In 2008 that was nearly $28 million for programs. 40% of which went to grants. "We unite people to fight cancer and pursue an agenda focused on: prevention, access to screening and care, improvement of the quality of life for cancer survivors, and investment in research." Livestrong doesn't just focus on cancer research. A large part of what they do pays attention to people who currently have cancer and to survivors. Education, assistance, advocacy, etc. etc. It's the same with all these organization. They aren't all about research, they try to do other good things too. I'm not sure what

The point I'm trying to make is this, you and other people continually detract from and poke fun at Lance and try to say that he is a big sham and his organization is a sham and it's all about him being selfish. Personally, I find that ludicrous. I think Lance has done a lot of good for the cycling community and for cancer awareness yet for some reason he gets a lot of heat from places like these while other riders go unmentioned. I suppose we can differ on that but the fact that this thread started with someone essentially calling Lance a ***** for quitting the race is a bit silly. Maybe I will just go start a thread asking why Heinrich Haussler is such a wimp for bailing on the ToC since he doesn't have any broken bones either.


----------



## Geoffersonspin (Feb 12, 2010)

rogger said:


> You make quite the assumption that it hasn't come close. A friend of mine died from leukemia some two and a half years ago leaving a wife and two very young children after a five year battle. Maybe he wasn't thinking positive enough?


Then you of all people should see the merit in organizations that are at least trying to do something for people who suffer like this.


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

Geoffersonspin said:


> Then you of all people should see the merit in organizations that are at least trying to do something for people who suffer like this.


Yes, I see the merit in organizations helping fight this disease but I'm nothing short of disgusted by the obvious marketing strategies deployed making victims of cancer the vehicle of LA's fame.


----------



## Geoffersonspin (Feb 12, 2010)

rogger said:


> Yes, I see the merit in organizations helping fight this disease but I'm nothing short of disgusted by the obvious marketing strategies deployed making victims of cancer the vehicle of LA's fame.


Hmm, the organization is being utilized as a vehicle to increase LA's fame. Or, could it be that LA's fame is being utilized as a vehicle to benefit the organization and cancer victims? Did you ever think that LA was using his power for good and not evil? Maybe I'm just naive...


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Are Treks good bikes?


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

Geoffersonspin said:


> http://www.cancer.org/docroot/AA/content/AA_1_2_ACS_Fact_Sheet.asp
> 
> http://www.leukemia-lymphoma.org/all_page?item_id=4414
> 
> ...


Just to clear the air, I'm certainly a Lance detractor but I have no beef with any of his in-race decisions. If he wasn't up for finishing the stage yesterday then he made the right choice, and I wouldn't question his toughness for it.

I didn't like your post comparing dollar amounts because I thought it was intended to glorify Lance's accomplishments by knocking down others, which is par for the course with him.

To get a bit more nitty gritty, for 2007 and 2008, the LAF had program expenses of 23 million and 27.5 million, respectively. That's basically their charitable activity, not counting any expenses used to run the foundation. The ACS had program expenses of 755 million for 2008. You chose to use the numbers that made the LAF look relatively similar to the biggest cancer charities in the world. It's not even close.

That's really all I have to say on the issue, Rogger has covered the other problems pretty well.


----------



## Geoffersonspin (Feb 12, 2010)

My goal wasn't to mislead anyone. I was giving example of two larger organization who have been around for longer and of which I am more intimately familiar with in order to give a comparison to other well-known organizations. Giving numbers from just the LAF would mean nothing without comparison. It's comparison for comparison's sake. Simple mathematics that we all should have learned in second grade would let anyone deduce for themselves how the LAF compares. Not to mention I have already stated they have raised a total of $350mil while the ACS has donated more than $3billion to cancer research alone. Not sure how plainly stating those facts is knocking others down or using numbers to make LAF look similar to ACS. Clearly, it is smaller yet still significant and operates quite efficiently with 81% of revenue going to their mission. I wouldn't dare knock down the ACS or LLS. I've given a heck of a lot more money and time to both of those organizations than I have to the LAF. 

As for LA detracting others as par for the course, I really don't quite see how he deserves any more hate than any other rider. To me, it seems like 90% of those guys are elitist egomaniacs so it's a bit unfair to single out LA. At least he's not like the guys in the Giro yesterday (Cadel and the other dudes) who were throwing punches in the middle of a bike race. However, I'm not saying you aren't entitled to not like LA. I just think there is a lot of people around here who hate Lance because it's the cool thing to do on cycling forums.


----------



## Geoffersonspin (Feb 12, 2010)

spade2you said:


> Are Treks good bikes?


I C WUT U DID THAYR! Cute.

I wouldn't know, never ridden a Trek. I can only assume they are about as good as any other bike at any given price point. Good enough to be ridden to 7 TdF wins I suppose.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I sold all my Treks years ago


----------



## music (Dec 3, 2009)

spade2you said:


> Are Treks good bikes?



good enough for Lance, good enough for me.


----------



## music (Dec 3, 2009)

Many assume that pulling out is easy to do...I guess that's just a reflection of there own fortitude. I'm sure for a guy like him, pulling out takes more strength.

live to ride another day...


----------



## malanb (Oct 26, 2009)

haha Lance, chances in july?? hahahahah funny


----------



## Jalap-inya (Jan 29, 2010)

rogger said:


> Yes, I see the merit in organizations helping fight this disease but I'm nothing short of disgusted by the obvious marketing strategies deployed making victims of cancer the vehicle of LA's fame.



Good god man, cynical much?


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

We should trade California away to Europe for Luxembourg.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

this video will give you tell you exactly the situation leading to Lance's drop out from ToC. He seem to have a pretty legit reason

http://www.steephill.tv/players/bicyclingmag/?title=ATOC-Lance-Armstrong-crashes-ou


EDIT. .. damn the video is gone!


----------



## yater (Nov 30, 2006)

Dan Gerous said:


> Yes but the fanboys who were all predicting he would win last year were quick to use the collarbone as an excuse for being beaten... 3rd was not bad but it's only going downhill IMO.
> 
> I don't think his problem is this crash and the resulting injuries, it's the lack of racing so far this year. This abandon just cuts some racing time yet again.


Yeah, you know what's best for Lance. Maybe you should tell him on twitter. I'm sure he'll alter his training.


----------



## atown117 (Dec 1, 2008)

Dan Gerous said:


> He can kiss any Tour chances goodbye now, he already didn't have much, now he'll be even further back in his preparation... The crash is indeed convenient and timing suspect, but it's a real crash... I think it sucks, I would have prefered to see him get spanked by Contador, Schleck and Evans while being at his 100%, now he has excuses...


Really get spanked by Evans? I'll believe it when I see it. Is everyone forgetting he was still on the podium last year?. Yes, Schleck and Contador will walk all over him, but Evans? That's laughable.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Evans in his current form would kick LA ( and many others ) ass.


----------



## yater (Nov 30, 2006)

Salsa_Lover said:


> Evans in his current form would kick LA ( and many others ) ass.


We'll see in July.


----------



## dwgranda (Sep 8, 2009)

You might get your chance. Haven't been watching the Giro? The classics? Race in and out Evans has been consistently better than all the GT contenders with the possible exception of Contador.


----------



## atown117 (Dec 1, 2008)

Evan's will light all his matches for the Giro, and have barely anything left for the tour.


----------



## JMKB2 (Jul 8, 2008)

This whole thread is silly, love or hate lance you have to respect what he has done. which is much more than me sitting here on my fat arse reading this post.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

*Moderators Note*

And this one has runs its course.


----------

